# The most dangerous cake recipe in the world



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2009)

*5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG CAKE*

 In the event you did not give up chocolate for Lent…. 

Ok….I know I should not be promoting this but every now and then   you just need chocolate cake!  Enjoy!



The most dangerous cake recipe in the world – 

*5 Minute Chocolate Mug...*

*5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG CAKE*
*4 tablespoons flour *
*4 tablespoons sugar *
*2 tablespoons cocoa *
*1 egg *
*3 tablespoons milk *
*3 tablespoons oil *
*3 tablespoons **chocolate chips           (optional) *
*A small splash of vanilla extract *
*1 large **coffee mug

* *Add dry ingredients to mug, and mix           well.  Add the egg and mix thoroughly. *
* Pour in the milk and oil and           mix well. *
*Add the chocolate chips (if using)           and vanilla extract, and mix again. *
*Put your mug in the microwave and           cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts. *
*The cake will rise over the top of           the mug, but don't be alarmed! *
*Allow to cool a little, and tip out           onto a plate if desired.*
*EAT! (this can serve 2 if you want           to feel slightly more virtuous). *

*And why is this the most dangerous           cake recipe in the world ? *
*Because now we are all only 5           minutes away from **chocolate cake at any time of the day or           night!  *


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 19, 2009)

A relative gave me that recipe and a tall mug for Christmas this year.  I hadn't gotten around to trying it until just now.  Thanks a heck of a lot.  My waste line really needed cake at midnight! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Since the bottom of my cake (the top when you dump it) had a "grand canyon" looking effect, I scooped out a whole with a ball scoop and added a scoop of ice cream.  I'm thinking a hot ganoush would score better in the cavity next time.

Thanks again,


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 19, 2009)

Always willing to help people with their waistlines.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 19, 2009)

I've made this twice, the first time I didn't believe it was done at 3 minutes and let it go for 4 , bad mistake , it is done at 3 and its delicios with a scoop of ice cream.


----------



## fired up (Jul 19, 2009)

I had to try this one out. It was tasty. I didnt have any chocolate chips, I think it would be better with them.


----------

